# Unterschiedliche Folien verbinden ?



## Charlie1th (24. Apr. 2010)

Hallo zusammen,
bei der Neuplanung / Umgestaltung meines Schwimmteiches möchte ich eine EPDM-Teichfolie mit einer PVC-Folie verbinden.
Geht das überhaupt? Grundsätzlich gefragt:
"Kann man unterschiedliche Folienmaterialien miteinander dauerhaft und Wasserundurchlässig verbinden / Verkleben und wenn ja, wie?" 

Liebe Grüße
Charlie


----------



## buzzi (26. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Unterschiedliche Folien verbinden ?*

Ich habe auf meine EPDM aus farblichen Gründen am Boden des Schwimmbereichs eine helle PVC-Folie mit dem Kleber von Innotec geklebt, das hält ganz gut. Aber ob das wasserdicht wäre und auch noch auf Dauer - kann ich mir nicht vorstellen. Dann lieber EPDM komplett drunter legen und dann PVC drüber anheften.

Gruß 
buzzi


----------



## Annett (27. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Unterschiedliche Folien verbinden ?*

Hallo Charlie.

Ich persönlich würde die Finger davon lassen...
Worum genau geht es denn? Evtl. läßt sich ja auch baulich ein anderer Übergang bewerkstelligen?


----------

